# LCD questions



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm looking at getting a new TV pretty soon. I have been looking at LCD's, but I'm curious about something. I understand that 1080p resolution with 120hz refresh rate will get me the better image quality, but is it worth the big price difference from 720p at only 60hz?

Edit: The upcoming example is purely an example, not really what I am looking at. It is just as a general example to show the difference in cost between 3 TV's with different resolution/refresh rate combos.

An example: Bestbuy has 3 32" LG LCD TV's on their website that I'm looking at. Each have different resolutions and refresh rates. 

Here are the comparisons. As you can see, the price difference is $300 between the 720p TV and the 1080p @ 120hz.

I don't want to spend the extra $300 if I don't need to. I'll be playing Xbox 360, watching TV (not a lot of sports, mostly sitcoms), and movies (action and comedies).


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Also, I understand that there is an image quality difference when going with the 120hz over the 60hz in 1080p, but because the 720p is a smaller resolution, will I see a difference in image quality even though it's the slower of the refresh rates.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

1080p is wasted on a screen that small.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

So, if I were to buy a 32 or 37" TV, then 1080p and 720p won't really make that much of a difference in image quality?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Not much. 1080p really shows itself at 42" and larger.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

milehile said:


> So, if I were to buy a 32 or 37" TV, then 1080p and 720p won't really make that much of a difference in image quality?


I have a 32 inch TV that runs 720P/1080i. It looks pretty good at these resolutions. Would it look better at 1080P? Sure, if you're sitting too close to the tv. If you don't want to spend the extra money, you'll be okay. If you were buying a 50" LCD, you might regret not saving for 1080P.


----------



## milehile (Feb 17, 2006)

Sounds good. Thank you for all the replies.


----------

